# math review



## zbest1966 (Dec 26, 2011)

What is the best way to reveiw for the math portion (algrebra,calculus, etc). Through books, videos, tutor etc...


----------



## guitarjamman (Dec 27, 2011)

Know the FE supplied reference manual inside and out. When I took the FE, most of the math problems could be solved for just by looking in the correct location in the book.

Also, try using the Texas A&amp;M free online videos for a review:

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/downloads/index.htm

Take notes, pause the video and find where the information is located within the reference manual, and take more notes. Do not just print out the supplied notes with the videos, hand writing your own will help solidify the information even more.

Lastly, study the reference manual! Become very familiar with the index located in the back as well. The reference manual is your only weapon to help defeat this exam; become intimate with it. Sleep with it draped over your face, osmosis may take effect. Bring it with you when you go to the bathroom.

You get the idea.

Lastly, be confident in knowing you will get pass this.


----------



## dakota_79 (Jan 11, 2012)

Work as many example problems (especially NCEES sample exams and Lindeberg FERM) as possible, using only the NCEES Supplied Reference Handbook to solve them.

Same for every other subject. Then, taking the exam it will feel like you've seen all the problems before.


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey zbest,

You got some good advice and a suggested resource in the Texam A&amp;M site. I would second everything that was already said in how I would approach studying for any section of the exam. It's important to note that in order to maximize your retention of the information, that you continually switch up the presentation of the information. Doing so will allow your mind to constantly stay engaged with the concepts, making your sfudy sessions much more productive and efficient. So you asked whether you should use text, videos, etc...and I would say all of the above, plus the practice problems, and reference manual as suggested. When you find your mind wandering, switch it up and keep it fresh. Hope that helps, Good Luck!


----------

